# If you could give 1 piece of advice...?



## davidfox (May 11, 2008)

I'm building a new system and thought i'd see what people would say if they could give me only 1 piece of advice, yes 1? Choose carefully


----------



## Azazel (May 11, 2008)

don't rush. take your time and do it in stages . you don't wanna burn yourself out


----------



## vega22 (May 11, 2008)

do it in bear feet.


----------



## Azazel (May 11, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> do it in bear feet.



or just wear an anti static arm band....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2008)

Don't post threads like this on TPU.  On a serious note .....


Welcome to TPU. The BIGGEST most overlooked mistake of any new system builder is that they tend to overlook the 2 major components. Motherboard and power supply.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 11, 2008)

Azazel said:


> or just wear an anti static arm band....



chances of a discharge are slim, ground your self by touching the power supply housing.

tip: purchase a bag of 4" cable ties always handy
tip: for clearing up SATA cables wrap the excess around a pen or pencil and hold it for 5 minutes when you unravel you get a neat spiral cord, for alot of excess you can wrap it around 2 or 3 fingers and tie it up with a cable tie then tuck it away.

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (May 11, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> chances of a discharge are slim, ground your self by touching the power supply housing.
> 
> tip: purchase a bag of 4" cable ties always handy
> tip: for clearing up SATA cables wrap the excess around a pen or pencil and hold it for 5 minutes when you unravel you get a neat spiral phone cord.
> ...



better safe than sorry  its only a couple quid 


tip:don't touch the underside of the processor...
tip:don't build on a carpet


----------



## hat (May 11, 2008)

whatever you do...
DO NOT OVERLOOK INSTALLING THE WASHERS THAT SEPERATE THE CASE AND THE MOTHERBOARD OR ELSE YOUR NEW SYSTEM WILL GET OWNED


----------



## Silverel (May 11, 2008)

Ahh, good times.

Don't buy ANYTHING before you're 100% ready to build.

Prices drop like a ROCK in the tech world.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2008)

DONT go out and buy NEW stuff until you've looked at what used stuff is available. 

check the forums like...
http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17
http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43
overclock.net
craigslist.org 
and many other places. 

i have built really high end machines from 100% used parts i have bought from forums. dont be afraid to give it a try.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

Don't get frustrated and give up.  Come to places like this for help if you get stuck.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2008)

One thing I forgot to do and still do is plug the cpu fan in. Yes its simple but it makes a world of difference  Also make sure there arent any cables touching fans.. I know I did that and it sounded really annoying.


----------



## Conti027 (May 11, 2008)

dont drink when building it. its like drinking and driving. it wont end well


----------



## Duxx (May 11, 2008)

If you are building Intel using their Push Pin design you may notice that they don't go in easy(stock at least).  Install the CPU onto the MOBO before installing it into the case, sometimes its a bitch and you need to apply more pressure, i found it helpful when my mobo was out, so you can apply a force directly behind the CPU.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2008)

If there is a problem, don't panic, just troubleshoot and be logical, don't RMA all your parts.  

Panic when the blue smoke comes out, then RMA, and say it was DOA (jk).


----------



## Smartbomb (May 11, 2008)

Always remember to stick metal objests in power connectors and lick them to test  JK


----------



## allen337 (May 11, 2008)

Dont buy junk!!!!


----------



## DeathTyrant (May 11, 2008)

Take your time to build in a relaxed, clean and stress-free environment.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 11, 2008)

Be prepared for stuff to devalue fast.


----------



## intel igent (May 11, 2008)

work naked


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 11, 2008)

Research every component thoroughly to get the BEST for your mon£y!

Read reviews and threads about everything and do a lot of research, it pays off in the end!


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 11, 2008)

intel igent said:


> work naked



and that!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 11, 2008)

check and re check compatability of items. And dont rush into buying something your not 100% sure about. If your unsure you can always post a thread on here.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 11, 2008)

Keep the wife sweet


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2008)

make sure your thermal compound doesnt rub off in a small spot while you are seating the heatsink ;/


----------



## jpierce55 (May 11, 2008)

Consider what is most important to you (graphics card for gaming, processor, audio) and buy what is best for that application.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 11, 2008)

Don't buy anything you actually don't need..


----------



## magibeg (May 11, 2008)

Don't build it on carpet.


----------



## mrw1986 (May 11, 2008)

Let the Geek Squad build it.

EDIT: I want to keep my post count where it is, LGA775 FTW!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Let the Geek Squad build it.
> 
> EDIT: I want to keep my post count where it is, LGA775 FTW!



"Let" the Geek Squad build it? sure, if you feel like dropping another $200 on your PC.


----------



## Adeel_ssj4 (May 11, 2008)

Shop around


----------



## IggSter (May 11, 2008)

Slowly slowly, catchy monkey...best advice I've ever had tbh


----------



## mrw1986 (May 11, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> "Let" the Geek Squad build it? sure, if you feel like dropping another $200 on your PC.



$200, what Geek Squad are you talking about? They'd charge $500 easily for that!


----------



## gerrynicol (May 11, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> chances of a discharge are slim, ground your self by touching the power supply housing.



BTW even the smallest of static charges(what it takes to create a "spark") is around 500 volts,
so yes, ground yourself, I personally never go into my rig without protection.


----------



## EnglishLion (May 11, 2008)

Make sure to buy the components that fit your needs e.g. a monster quad core system is rubbish as a HTPC because it will need screaming fans and drain loads of power even when idle and there's no point having an uber GPU if you just surf the net and do the ocassional word doc!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 11, 2008)

Replace the cpu grease that's on the HS with AC5


----------



## FatForester (May 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't post threads like this on TPU.  On a serious note .....
> 
> 
> Welcome to TPU. The BIGGEST most overlooked mistake of any new system builder is that they tend to overlook the 2 major components. Motherboard and power supply.



Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Bundy (May 11, 2008)

Make sure you have a spare computer ready in case you need to post questions on TPU


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 11, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Make sure you have a spare computer ready in case you need to post questions on TPU



That's a good one too.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2008)

Build your system for what you NEED not for what everyone else wants...

K


----------



## psyko12 (May 12, 2008)

Don't force it in when it won't fit, Have patience  don't rush things or it may end up in smoke... Check to make sure the 4 pin mobo power is plugged in.


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2008)

Read up on as much as possible! Take you time to get familar with the project before you start!  And of course sell your outdated computer parts in the FS thread!


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

buy a real PSU.

and for gods sake, dont put blingy flashy offensive lights in - they are a waste of power and scream 'nooooooob made me, NOOOOOOOOOOOOB'


----------



## EnergyFX (May 12, 2008)

The best advice I ever received:

Every problem has an elegant solution.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> buy a real PSU.
> 
> and for gods sake, dont put blingy flashy offensive lights in - they are a waste of power and scream 'nooooooob made me, NOOOOOOOOOOOOB'



Agreed, same thing with guitar hero stickers, the only stickers that should be on your PC are case badges.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't post threads like this on TPU.  On a serious note .....
> 
> 
> Welcome to TPU. The BIGGEST most overlooked mistake of any new system builder is that they tend to overlook the 2 major components. Motherboard and power supply.



i am with JR here DON'T overlook the PSU.If you do you can have anything from a unstable system-killed parts or sometimes fire.if you cheap out on the board you can have a unstable system that can be slow and not last long maybe even kill hardware because of poor voltage regulation


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> buy a real PSU.
> 
> and for gods sake, dont put blingy flashy offensive lights in - they are a waste of power and scream 'nooooooob made me, NOOOOOOOOOOOOB'



does that mean no sound reactive CCFls?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 12, 2008)

I take back my former advice.
SHOP AROUND! Newegg doesn't ALWAYS have the best deals. I saved almost $100 on my PC by shopping around.


----------



## davidfox (May 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am with JR here DON'T overlook the PSU.If you do you can have anything from a unstable system-killed parts or sometimes fire.if you cheap out on the board you can have a unstable system that can be slow and not last long maybe even kill hardware because of poor voltage regulation



So what defines "cheap out" on a MB?  My combo is gonna be an Antec Basiq 500W PSU and a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L board... Its not an expensive board, only gonna be runnin 8800gt, e8400 cpu n 4gb ram, all factory speed. The amount of info im gettin about having a good PSU is freakin me out people!!  With those specs, is 500W enough??


----------



## farlex85 (May 12, 2008)

davidfox said:


> So what defines "cheap out" on a MB?  My combo is gonna be an Antec Basiq 500W PSU and a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L board... Its not an expensive board, only gonna be runnin 8800gt, e8400 cpu n 4gb ram, all factory speed. The amount of info im gettin about having a good PSU is freakin me out people!!  With those specs, is 500W enough??



500 watts is enough, capacitor quality and amps on the 12v rail is more important. I think antec is solid, although I've read otherwise sometimes. And quality of parts and chipset for mb. Gigabyte makes solid boards with good capacitors and good bios options. And the p35 is a good chipset. Just don't get an ecs.


----------



## Wile E (May 12, 2008)

Buy a top quality psu would've been my advice. A crappy one can take out every component in your system when it blows. Not 100% sure how good the Antec Basiq series is tho.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 12, 2008)

Learn to ask and real the manuals.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Buy a top quality psu would've been my advice. A crappy one can take out every component in your system when it blows. Not 100% sure how good the Antec Basiq series is tho.



antec basiqs are just great for non OC'd systems. If you are running stock clocks, a 500W basiq  would easily run say, a Q6600, 4GB ram and an 8800GT. Once you start OC'ing it'd be pushing it however.

Think of the basiqs as the best of the cheap PSU's.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 12, 2008)

when you install your CPU heatsink and fan, don't use too much thermal paste and use a quality after-market paste(artic silver makes very good paste). You only need about a grain of rice sized dab. Use a credit card to spread it out evenly over the entire CPU surface(takes me a minute or two, but a rice sized dab will cover the top of the CPU)To much paste causes overheating


----------



## newconroer (May 12, 2008)

Don't spend hours arranging or 'customising' your cables to look any particular way.

Set them where there's enough slack, flexibility and space so that you can get to components when you need to.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 12, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Don't spend hours arranging or 'customising' your cables to look any particular way.
> 
> Set them where there's enough slack, flexibility and space so that you can get to components when you need to.



Dont trust that piece of advice


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2008)

TK

I think what newconroer means is dont worry if they are visible but dont have a spaghetti/rats nest.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> TK
> 
> I think what newconroer means is dont worry if they are visible but dont have a spaghetti/rats nest.



Thats why i said dont trust it


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

it IS a good idea to do cable management. TO be honest, zip tying any loose wire is often enough, you just dont want any wires to get sucked into a fan. I have seen many rigs with fans jammed up because of a silly loose wire, and even a few that died because of it (VGA fans or mobo fans mostly, they dont throttle when overheating)


----------



## theeldest (May 12, 2008)

Design your system with a method of backup in mind. Plan for a harddisk failure.


----------



## EnglishLion (May 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Dont trust that piece of advice



I think he's talking from experience.  I too have had the experience of doing a fantastically over the top cable management job and got everything absolutely perfect just to find that I need to do some maintenance down the line and I've made it hard for myself.  Spiral wrap is the main pain, I've switched to velcro cable ties now!


----------



## MKmods (May 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Buy a top quality psu would've been my advice. A crappy one can take out every component in your system when it blows. Not 100% sure how good the Antec Basiq series is tho.



Well since Wile E  stole my post  My 1 piece of advise is, plan the airflow first (in the front out the back)



"Have Fun and enjoy the build"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

davidfox said:


> So what defines "cheap out" on a MB?  My combo is gonna be an Antec Basiq 500W PSU and a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L board... Its not an expensive board, only gonna be runnin 8800gt, e8400 cpu n 4gb ram, all factory speed. The amount of info im gettin about having a good PSU is freakin me out people!!  With those specs, is 500W enough??


don't get a board that uses cheap parts, like caps and also get a good chipset.check the reviews on a board first and avoid ECS.Almost every gigabyte board is a great board.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that mean no sound reactive CCFls?



yep, not only does that imply you're a bling obsessed noob, it says that you're a noisy one as well. 


The basiq 500W will run the system the OP has listed as specs - and the gigabyte board is a good one. yes its cheap, but many people are having good luck OCing it as well.

Just to emphasise: my PC only uses 350W at the wall. the trick is where is that power coming from - if its a cheap PSU with low amperage on the 12V line, 350W of the 500W could be on the rails other than the 12V - you can overload it, and thats when you get issues.
The reasons for getting a huge PSU are not the overall wattage, its making sure theres room leftover on whichever rail your system uses the most.


----------

